# Goodbye Indigo



## Biomess (Jan 1, 2011)

My baby Indigo died this morning, it was way too soon, I'd only had him for a month including his ten days in quarantine before he gave up. Miss you!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm sorry. That sucks. =(


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss, sometimes they just can't be saved...


----------



## Biomess (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks, it does suck. I never thought bettas to be so precarious, my very first one I had in a 10 gallon for 2 1/2 years and he did wonderfully, no problems at all. I never knew they could have so many problems and how hard it is to lose one so soon.


----------

